# New Agent



## Stroodlepuff (10/6/14)

We are proud to announce we now have a second Agent in Kempton Park.

Our two Kempton Agents will be able to help all of you in the East

His Name is Michael and he stocks nearly our entire range.

His details will be added onto the site later and he will be joining the forum and getting a sub-forum under Vape King once he has done so.

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## PeterHarris (10/6/14)

make sure he had plenty of pina colada. my bro-in-law is in Kempton and he loves pina colada


----------



## crack2483 (10/6/14)

Well done @Stroodlepuff, @Gizmo, @VapeKing. Vape long and prosper. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RoSsIkId (10/6/14)

Oe the people are thinking of us in the east. This is great news

Any news on the royal series juice yet?


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/6/14)

Awesome! Best of luck boys and girls!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/6/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> Oe the people are thinking of us in the east. This is great news
> 
> Any news on the royal series juice yet?



End of July bud


----------



## BumbleBee (10/6/14)

Much Growth  Woohoo!!


----------



## Die Kriek (10/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Much Growth  Woohoo!!


Much Growth! So wow! Many vape!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Much Growth! So wow! Many vape!
> 
> View attachment 6126



DOGE!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (10/6/14)

Exciting news for sure!

I however didn't even know there was a "first" agent in Kempton........


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/6/14)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Exciting news for sure!
> 
> I however didn't even know there was a "first" agent in Kempton........



@SVS1000 is a agent to - he mainly stocks starter kits and liquids though as he gets orders, doesnt hold alot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop (10/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> make sure he had plenty of pina colada. my bro-in-law is in Kempton and he loves pina colada



The pina colada is delicious! 

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (10/6/14)

Yay! When can I come get VK4? I'm in Glen Marais and my supply is finished!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (10/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @SVS1000 is a agent to - he mainly stocks starter kits and liquids though as he gets orders, doesnt hold alot


Thank you Stroods, didnt know hr was, appreciate the reply!  Bring on Michael yay! 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SVS1000 (10/6/14)

This is a good thing as it is becoming bigger than I can handle. Welcome Michael.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Phill (11/6/14)

That's excellent news!!! Saves me a trip to VakeKing's offices in Fourways everytime!!


----------



## annemarievdh (11/6/14)

Welcome Michael, we are spreading all over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (11/6/14)

Congrats Michael, sure you'll do great!!  Now Vapeking just needs a "branch" in Cpt too...  whatcha say Stroods?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (11/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Congrats Michael, sure you'll do great!!  Now Vapeking just needs a "branch" in Cpt too...  whatcha say Stroods?



Cape Town, Durban, Tzaneen, the Kalahari...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (11/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Cape Town, Durban, Tzaneen, the Kalahari...


Oh no! I might start selling body parts if VK get a branch in Tzaneen!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (11/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Oh no! I might start selling body parts if VK get a branch in Tzaneen!



Just think of all the goodies and juices


----------



## Die Kriek (11/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Just think of all the goodies and juices


I am! That's the problem.

"Would a kidney be fair trade for a Sigelei 20 and 3 5P juices?" "A piece of liver for that SVD and 2 batteries?"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (11/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> I am! That's the problem.
> 
> "Would a kidney be fair trade for a Sigelei 20 and 3 5P juices?" "A piece of liver for that SVD and 2 batteries?"



That would be easy, just join one of the gangs around there. There is a lot of those things going around

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/6/14)




----------



## Die Kriek (11/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> That would be easy, just join one of the gangs around there. There is a lot of those things going around


 say what? Remind me never to go anywhere with you after dark??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (11/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> say what? Remind me never to go anywhere with you after dark??



Hahahahaha


----------



## Michael (11/6/14)

Hi guys thanks for the warm welcome 
im close to glen marais let me know when u want to come through

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (11/6/14)

Michael said:


> Hi guys thanks for the warm welcome
> im close to glen marais let me know when u want to come through


Warm welcome to the forum @Michael 

And thank you for bringing Vapeking's goodies, right to our "doorstep"!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Phill (11/6/14)

A very warm welcome @Michael, glad to have you onboard!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Congrats Michael, sure you'll do great!!  Now Vapeking just needs a "branch" in Cpt too...  whatcha say Stroods?



I'm waiting for you Lizzie  lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Cape Town, Durban, Tzaneen, the Kalahari...



We're working on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (11/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We're working on it


I fear for my wallet

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (16/6/14)

@Michael can I get your contact details please? 

I'm officially out of Vape juice and desperately need to pick some up tomorrow.


----------



## MurderDoll (16/6/14)

@Stroodlepuff Could you give me the contact details so I can pop past to the Kempton Store to get some liquid? Are they even open today?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (16/6/14)

Hi Michael welcome to the forum, and good luck with the new venture with Vapeking.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/6/14)

MurderDoll said:


> @Stroodlepuff Could you give me the contact details so I can pop past to the Kempton Store to get some liquid? Are they even open today?



Not sure if he is working today but his number is 0847316855


----------



## MurderDoll (16/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Not sure if he is working today but his number is 0847316855




Sorted. 

will be going past him a little later. thank you!


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/6/14)

Morning @Gizmo , @Stroodlepuff , @Michael, @SVS1000 .

Was thinking of ordering some liquid off your website, but I need to have it by Wednesday. Saw that you have agents in Kempton, and as I am in Benoni I thought it would be easier to just pop around sometime during the day to do a pickup.

Is the stock availability the same as on your website? Prices too? Do I order via the site and then go and pick up, or should I just drive through and pick there?

Sorry for all the Q's... Just want to be sure.

Thanks.


----------



## Michael (30/6/14)

Hi yes all the prices will be the same as on the site, your best option would be to pop around and collect. My number and address will be on the site under kempton agent just give me a call or text then we can make plans and see what u need. Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/6/14)

Michael said:


> Hi yes all the prices will be the same as on the site, your best option would be to pop around and collect. My number and address will be on the site under kempton agent just give me a call or text then we can make plans and see what u need. Look forward to meeting you.


 
Thanks Michael. Are you available the whole day? Thinking of making a turn there around 12:00?


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/6/14)

@Michael - Whatsapp sent.  will phone a bit later as I am in a boooring meeting now that really does not concern me, so I am currently shopping. haha.


----------



## Michael (30/6/14)

Could you maybe just give me a call first I'm heading out to collect more stock today, I think anytime after 2 should be good or before 10?


----------



## Paulie (30/6/14)

I buy all my stuff from him (well most ) and can say that he is a great guy and offers really great service!
Plus he has lots of experience with buildng coils. Thanks for the service @Michael

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/6/14)

paulph201 said:


> I buy all my stuff from him (well most ) and can say that he is a great guy and offers really great service!
> Plus he has lots of experience with buildng coils. Thanks for the service @Michael


I use vapeclub , but they only have liquia. I know they are in the process of getting different juice. I am going down to Nelspruit this weekend and want to take some good juice down with me to see if I can convert some of my buddies down there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (10/7/14)

How's about an agent closer to Pretoria  That would be awesome... (It's practically an untapped market over here for any serious vaper)


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/7/14)

M4dm0nk3y said:


> How's about an agent closer to Pretoria  That would be awesome... (It's practically an untapped market over here for any serious vaper)


 
Are you offering

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (11/7/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Are you offering


 
Lol - well, it's tempting but I am currently stretched already; I definitely see potential though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/7/14)

I wouldn't mind doing it for Benoni, Springs, Delmas area... But I dont have the cash do do it.


----------

